# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Kuala Rambungan after the rain

## kuching

Dec 20, 2007 was a public holiday here. Revisiting Kuala Rambungan with my friends & found out the sea was rough & most of the trees at the seaside have been uprooted & die!


Rough sea.




Pix 2






Small rain cloud & rain is pouring down....






Big waves.....





Deserted beach:

----------


## kuching

Deserted beach:





Crab:

----------


## celticfish

wow, the sea state is really really rough!  :Shocked: 
white-tip crest are a sure sign of that.
and you can go back next year to harvet driftwood from the uprooted trees!  :Grin:

----------

